
Germany's armed forces adopting Matrix as backbone for all internal comms - toomuchtodo
https://www.bwi.de/news-blog/news/artikel/kommunikation-in-covid-19-zeiten-bundeswehr-setzt-instant-messaging-ein
======
toomuchtodo
In German, title taken from [https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/21/automattic-
pumps-4-6m-into...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/21/automattic-
pumps-4-6m-into-new-vector-to-help-grow-matrix-an-open-decentralized-comms-
ecosystem/) which references this link.

> New Vector’s decentralized tech powers instant messaging for a number of
> government users, including France — which forked Riot to launch a messaging
> app last year (Tchap) — and Germany, which just announced its armed forces
> will be adopting Matrix as the backbone for all internal comms; as well as
> for the likes of KDE, Mozilla, RedHat and Wikimedia, to name a few.

------
rurban
Confused. Is Matrix now usable? Last time it was barely functional, more like
an alpha tech preview.

The other solution they are using is slashcat. Maybe that's what they are
really using.

~~~
Arathorn
yes, it's usable (unless you're still writing this from 2015? :). the point of
the story is they're ditching stashcat in favour of Matrix.

